# New Lifelike Releases



## Grandcheapskate

Hi All,
It's getting harder for me to figure out what products are coming from Lifelike as not a lot of my usual vendors seem to be carrying as much of their product.
The other day I saw someone on eBay with two versions of the Lifelike Irwin #26 car. I see Lifelike offers one version in a new blister pack. The other version I assume comes in a set. Does anyone know which set?
Does anyone know what current (2006-2007) Lifelike cars only come in a set version? I can see the National Guard #16 is only available in a set, however, all the other cars seem to be available as a single. The only other car I wonder about is the set version of the FedEx #11.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Marty

Here is the catalog:


http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing

Marty


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Marty said:


> Here is the catalog:
> 
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing
> 
> Marty


Hi Marty,
I have looked through their catalog, but it doesn't tell me if any of the set cars are unique. The only way to find out is to have someone who has opened a set(s) give us a rundown.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## TK Solver

The #16 is sold individually. I just bought one at Royal Hobby in Rockford for $16.98. That's a sharp looking car. The LifeLike Fusions have a decent shape. I wish they sold the #99 individually. That's only in a twin pack with the #17. The Dodges look pretty good too but they only carried twin packs of the #9 and the #19. I wish they put a 9 and a 19 in a pack instead of two 9's or two 19's. I also got a first hand look at the LifeLike #11 and had to turn away... Sheesh, it's ugly. I knew those Chevy blobs were bad but something about that color combination amplified it.


----------



## docsho

The National Guard 16 and the Irwin 26 (darker blue one) came in a set last year, the black 16 and the other Irwin 26 are sold individually. there are two sets that have a red and white #19 charger and another set that has a red and white #9 charger, they could be set only cars there not listed any where else as singles. The Honda civics are set only cars the blue one is a single.
The Skate boarders also appear to be set only no singles listed. The rest looks like they can be purchased as singles.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

TK Solver said:


> The #16 is sold individually. I just bought one at Royal Hobby in Rockford for $16.98. That's a sharp looking car.


 I assume you mean the Ameriquest car. The #16 I was referring to was the #16 National Guard. That seems to be a set only car.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

docsho said:


> The National Guard 16 and the Irwin 26 (darker blue one) came in a set last year, the black 16 and the other Irwin 26 are sold individually.


 That's the information I was looking for. Now I know which set to get.



docsho said:


> there are two sets that have a red and white #19 charger and another set that has a red and white #9 charger, they could be set only cars there not listed any where else as singles.


 Those cars are probably the same as the twinpack cars. There is a 9042 twinpack with two #9 Chargers (Kasey Kahne), and a 9043 with two #19 Chargers (Jeremy Mayfield). They are only availabe in the twinpack. There's a number of twinpack only cars.



docsho said:


> The Honda civics are set only cars the blue one is a single.
> The Skate boarders also appear to be set only no singles listed. The rest looks like they can be purchased as singles.


 Does anyone know if these Skateboarders are unique? I already have 6 different skateboarders.
I hate buying sets to get Lifelike cars because I don't use Lifelike track (Plus they are 90% 9" 1/4 curves). I don't like doing it with Tyco/Mattel either, but at least that is the track I use.

Joe


----------



## docsho

(Those cars are probably the same as the twinpack cars. There is a 9042 twinpack with two #9 Chargers (Kasey Kahne), and a 9043 with two #19 Chargers (Jeremy Mayfield). They are only availabe in the twinpack. There's a number of twinpack only cars.)


The chargers are different. The 19 Twin pack are red and black. the new 19 charger is white and red. As for the 9 charger, the twin pack is white with a red top. The new 9 charger is red with a white top and black stripe where the red and white meet

The skate boarders look like the same colors, but the skate board may have a design on the surface of the board, it also looks like the board is black on the bottom, where as the older ones were just yellow. my observations are only from the pics on walthers site, I have not seen any from the sets as of yet

I hope this helps


----------



## Grandcheapskate

docsho said:


> The chargers are different. The 19 Twin pack are red and black. the new 19 charger is white and red. As for the 9 charger, the twin pack is white with a red top. The new 9 charger is red with a white top and black stripe where the red and white meet
> 
> The skate boarders look like the same colors, but the skate board may have a design on the surface of the board, it also looks like the board is black on the bottom, where as the older ones were just yellow. my observations are only from the pics on walthers site, I have not seen any from the sets as of yet
> 
> I hope this helps



Well, Walthers may have bought Lifelike, but the same guessing game goes on. Lifelike does a terrible job of packaging it's sets with unique stock numbers.
When I made my comment, I was looking at the sets on the Hobbylinc site. I then went to look at the sets on the Walthers site. Sure enough, the sets are different.
Although the part numbers and set names are identical on the two sites, the pictured set is different. The Walthers site clearly shows different paint schemes on the #9 and #19 Chargers, while the Hobbylic site shows the cars as they appear in the twinpack. I did not check the skateboarder set.
So, are the cars different? And if so, how could you order the correct set? Lifelike really screws this up. I'm sure they don't give a hoot about different versions or collectors, but if you decide to change the cars, and the box art, can't you come up with a unique stock number? After all, then why change them in the first place?
I was just made aware that there were two versons of the Lowes #48 car packaged as a single with the same part number. I was able to grab a pair while the vendor still had them. 
Maybe I'll shoot off an e-mail to customer support and see what kind of response I get.

Joe


----------



## Crimnick

Anyone know what the lightest stock body is?


----------



## LeeRoy98

I haven't checked lately, the new bodies seem to sit too high for my taste, but the early 2000-2004 Monte Carlo was the lightest of the wide bodies. But I believe the Ford Taurus was the preferred racing body because it could be lowered more than the Monte Carlo and therefore handled better.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com

FYI, Harbor Freight sells small digital scales which are perfect for weighing slot cars for as little as $7.99 on special.


----------



## Crimnick

Thanks!


----------



## many slots

I have only seen 4 Skate boards. Can you list the 6 you have. Thanks


----------



## many slots

The only set only cars seem to be the #9 Charger and the #19 Charger, and the 
2 Hondas. I don't know about the #10 Valvoline car yet, or the Skate Boards.
The following cars are different this year, but have the same numbers as last year: 9031 #24 & #5, 9032 #99 & #17, 9034 #48, 9036 #20, 9037 #18. All the other new cars have new numbers. I hope this helps.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> I have only seen 4 Skate boards. Can you list the 6 you have. Thanks


 The six skateboarders are:

Single packaged #9881 (two versions):
Green shirt with Gravity Games logo
Red shirt with Gravity Games logo

Set 9686 (QVC Exclusive): same colors as #9881 skateboards but without Gravity Games logo on the shirt

Set 9546: blue shirt & gray helmet / black shirt & red helmet

Beware that I am slightly color blind, so the colors may not be exactly right. But all six listed above are clearly unique.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> The only set only cars seem to be the #9 Charger and the #19 Charger, and the
> 2 Hondas. I don't know about the #10 Valvoline car yet, or the Skate Boards.
> The following cars are different this year, but have the same numbers as last year: 9031 #24 & #5, 9032 #99 & #17, 9034 #48, 9036 #20, 9037 #18. All the other new cars have new numbers. I hope this helps.


 I see the pictures of the new #9 and #19 set cars, I just don't want to order the set and end up with last year's version.
So you are also saying that Walthers has issued a 2007 version of those two twinpacks and three singles? Are the pictures on their website updated or have you seen them in person?
Why is it so hard to change the part number when they change the contents?

Joe


----------



## WesJY

joe check this out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270157489898

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270157363094

those are the newest #9 and #19 - very hard to find and its not listed in walters website. 

Wes


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> I see the pictures of the new #9 and #19 set cars, I just don't want to order the set and end up with last year's version.
> So you are also saying that Walthers has issued a 2007 version of those two twinpacks and three singles? Are the pictures on their website updated or have you seen them in person?
> Why is it so hard to change the part number when they change the contents?
> 
> Joe


The #9 in set 9057 comes also with the #20. The #19 in set 9068 comes with the #26. I have seen the twin packs, and the singles. The changes are minor on the 24, 48, 20, and 99, but still different. The 17 is quite a bit different. It would be too easy to change the part numbers. Then we would know for sure what to look for.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> The #9 in set 9057 comes also with the #20. The #19 in set 9068 comes with the #26. It would be too easy to change the part numbers. Then we would know for sure what to look for.


 The problem with the sets is that they are the same part numbers as the set with the old version of the car, so you can't order the set without actually seeing it. Same with the singles and twinpack.
Great marketing technique.
I'm guessing you must have to pass some kind of IDIOT test before they allow you to work in slot car marketing - and that goes for all manufacturers.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> I have seen the twin packs, and the singles. The changes are minor on the 24, 48, 20, and 99, but still different. The 17 is quite a bit different.


 I went to the Walther's site and Hobbylinc to look at the singles. There were six singles from 2006. Here's what I see as the differences (if any) from the 2007 version as pictured. Of course, all cars have the same part number as in 2006:

9034 Lowe's: maybe a minor sponsor added?
9035 Army: no change, due to be discontinued
9036 Home Depot: none
9037 Interstate: new paint scheme
9038 CAT: different deco, new logo on hood
9039 Tide: no change

I haven't compared the twinpacks yet. If you see difference in the cars where I see no change, could you tell me what you see as different?
I also see four cars as being set only - #9 Charger, #19 Charger, #16 National Guard and a different deco #26 Irwin. I'm hoping the different Irwin car comes in the set with the National Guard. I'm waiting for that set to be back in stock, although they'll probably change the deco on the Irwin to the same as the single car.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> I went to the Walther's site and Hobbylinc to look at the singles. There were six singles from 2006. Here's what I see as the differences (if any) from the 2007 version as pictured. Of course, all cars have the same part number as in 2006:
> 
> 9034 Lowe's: maybe a minor sponsor added?
> 9035 Army: no change, due to be discontinued
> 9036 Home Depot: none
> 9037 Interstate: new paint scheme
> 9038 CAT: different deco, new logo on hood
> 9039 Tide: no change
> 
> I haven't compared the twinpacks yet. If you see difference in the cars where I see no change, could you tell me what you see as different?
> I also see four cars as being set only - #9 Charger, #19 Charger, #16 National Guard and a different deco #26 Irwin. I'm hoping the different Irwin car comes in the set with the National Guard. I'm waiting for that set to be back in stock, although they'll probably change the deco on the Irwin to the same as the single car.
> 
> Thanks...Joe



The #48 has a sponser removed, and the grille is now black, no silver.
The #20 has wider white stripes, and homedepot.com on the back.
The Army, CAT, and Tide cars are discontinued.
The 9031 Twin Pack the #24 has a minor change in paint, and a black grille, instead of silver. The #5 now has Carquest as a major sponser.
The 9032 Twin Pack, the #17 has a new paint job. The #99 has a different shade of red, wider white stripes, and officedepot.com on the back.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> The #48 has a sponser removed, and the grille is now black, no silver.
> The #20 has wider white stripes, and homedepot.com on the back.
> The Army, CAT, and Tide cars are discontinued.
> The 9031 Twin Pack the #24 has a minor change in paint, and a black grille, instead of silver. The #5 now has Carquest as a major sponser.
> The 9032 Twin Pack, the #17 has a new paint job. The #99 has a different shade of red, wider white stripes, and officedepot.com on the back.


Manyslots,
Thanks for that list. I see a CAT #22 on the Hobbylinc site which is different from my 2006 version. Noticeably, there is a logo on the very front of the hood which is not on my car.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> Manyslots,
> Thanks for that list. I see a CAT #22 on the Hobbylinc site which is different from my 2006 version. Noticeably, there is a logo on the very front of the hood which is not on my car.
> 
> Thanks...Joe


I think it is the same picture that Walthers used last year, of a pre-production
car. I could be wrong though. You car never tell with them.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I am looking at my CAT #22 (part no. 9038) dated 2006. The car in this package does not match the picture for this car on either the Walther's site or Hobbylinc. My car has the same deco as part no. 9753, but not the same body style.
The CAT #22 (#9038) on the website clearly has CHARGER written on the front. The car I have has DODGE written on the front.
I would like to order the #9038 I see on the website, but since you never know what you will get when dealing with Lifelike, I don't want to waste my money on a car I already have.
Does anyone have the the #9038 with CHARGER on the front?
Also, I do not see the difference in the Dewalt #17 (with the Office Depot) from the 2006 version of the twinpack. I do see a different Dewalt in the Speedway Showdown set.
Now, can anyone point me to other sources for Lifelike cars and sets other than Walthers and Hobbylinc?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> I am looking at my CAT #22 (part no. 9038) dated 2006. The car in this package does not match the picture for this car on either the Walther's site or Hobbylinc. My car has the same deco as part no. 9753, but not the same body style.
> The CAT #22 (#9038) on the website clearly has CHARGER written on the front. The car I have has DODGE written on the front.
> I would like to order the #9038 I see on the website, but since you never know what you will get when dealing with Lifelike, I don't want to waste my money on a car I already have.
> Does anyone have the the #9038 with CHARGER on the front?
> Also, I do not see the difference in the Dewalt #17 (with the Office Depot) from the 2006 version of the twinpack. I do see a different Dewalt in the Speedway Showdown set.
> Now, can anyone point me to other sources for Lifelike cars and sets other than Walthers and Hobbylinc?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


 The #17 Dewalt is different in the twin pack this year. It is the same as the new set car. Walthers still shows last years picture on the web site. 
The # 10 Valvoline set 9056 is slightly different this year also. It has a Dodge Ram logo on the front, and some changes with the stars and stripes.
There is a couple of train stores on E Bay that are selling LifeLike set at prices less than Whalters. Their service seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

They got you, The set cars are usually different. Just a different logo or or paint design. This is the 4th Home depot car I have seen and a different Valvoline car. Notice the WWW.HOMEDEPOT.COM and the Dodge logo are different. These are set cars. Just trying to help, Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The 9038 Charger pictured is the one you get. I ordered one from Walthers, it is the newer Charger with the low body style, Cat # 22. RLM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The 9038 Charger pictured is the one you get. I ordered one from Walthers, it is the newer Charger with the low body style, Cat # 22. RLM


Randy,
Thanks. I will try ordering the 9038 CAT and hope that I get the newer version. Only Lifelike would issue a new body design at the same time they indicate the car is discontinued.

It's like a crap shoot.

Joe


----------



## Dragula

Love the 2 tone 9 car!
Chris


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

try this site, They got it for 15.00 
http://ehobbyland.stores.yahoo.net/tracac.html RLM


----------



## RacerDave

Good luck, Joe. You have quite a challenge on your hands if you want every variation of those Life-Likes. Why would they make such small changes in these cars from year to year? I guess they want to drive collectors crazy. I do love that Charger body style myself. Just won a Cat Charger on the Bay. Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

RacerDave said:


> Good luck, Joe. You have quite a challenge on your hands if you want every variation of those Life-Likes. Why would they make such small changes in these cars from year to year? I guess they want to drive collectors crazy. I do love that Charger body style myself. Just won a Cat Charger on the Bay. Dave.


 I doubt they really have any clue about the hobby or collectors. I'm sure someone who is assigned to the slotcar department decides to change up the deco every so often without giving any thought to the fact that there may be guys who actually collect these things; or even race them semi-seriously. If they thought there was a collector market, and the potential for sales, they would advertise the new cars and changes. I think the last thing they would do is reuse the same part numbers; that just makes someone (resellers included) think the set or car is the same as last year.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Guys,
I have purchased three different Lifelike sets in the past couple weeks and I can confirm the following:

- set 9007 contains 2 unique Mustangs. Best price I found is eBay seller scaledstructures.

- set 9008 contains a set only National Guard #16 and a set only #26 Irwin. This set is hard to find, but can be found on eBay from seller hotsauctions. He seems to have quite a few.

- set 9059 contains 2 unique Honda Civics. I got mine from scaledstructures, but he seems to be all out.

I think I will pick up set 9056 and hope that it contains a set only version of the #10 Valvoline. I'll be getting the 2007 versions of the singles soon.

I have yet to see the updated versions of the following twinpacks - #9032 (#99/#17), #9042 (#9/#9) or #9043 (#19/#19).

Dang, they make this difficult.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1

Apart from Tomy, there is not one manufacturer that would not benefit from having somebody from the racing/collecting worlds as consultants.


----------



## RacerDave

Hey Joe, Which Mustangs are in that set? Not the white and orange ones from the Mustang Challenge set. I like that body style. Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

RacerDave said:


> Hey Joe, Which Mustangs are in that set? Not the white and orange ones from the Mustang Challenge set. I like that body style. Dave.


 Yes, those are the Mustangs; Mustang Challenge #9007. The white #10 and the orange (or red) #22. I believe the set has been out for well over a year, maybe two years.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Grandcheapskate said:


> I am looking at my CAT #22 (part no. 9038) dated 2006. The car in this package does not match the picture for this car on either the Walther's site or Hobbylinc. My car has the same deco as part no. 9753, but not the same body style.
> The CAT #22 (#9038) on the website clearly has CHARGER written on the front. The car I have has DODGE written on the front.
> I would like to order the #9038 I see on the website, but since you never know what you will get when dealing with Lifelike, I don't want to waste my money on a car I already have.
> Does anyone have the the #9038 with CHARGER on the front?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


 I just received my order of Lifelike cars from Hobbylinc, which showed all the new versions of these cars on it's website. The Lowe's #48, Interstate #18 and Home Depot #20 were all the 2007 version (as indicated by the date on the back of the package) and different from the same cars and part numbers from a year ago. I also got the new version of the Dupont/Kellogg's twinpack. The other twinpacks still show as being the 2006 versions.

However, the CAT #22 (#9038) car I received was the same as the version I already had, and not the same as the picture on the website. I checked today and the CAT #22 is no longer listed. I am in the process of seeing if Hobbylinc will accept a return since the car I ordered is not the car I received.

I then went to the Walther's site and not only does the CAT #22 car show as sold out, but the picture shows the old version of the car, not the version which had been there only a couple weeks ago. Only Lifelike could sell out a car and then change the picture.

So, does anyone know any source for the CAT #22, part number 9038, with CHARGER written across the front grill?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Charger*

You can try this:
http://ehobbyland.stores.yahoo.net/licat22fatrs.html

or check with Ebay seller: just1000r send him an email and he might be able to help. I've bought from him, all new cars, no problems. RLM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You can try this:
> http://ehobbyland.stores.yahoo.net/licat22fatrs.html
> 
> or check with Ebay seller: just1000r send him an email and he might be able to help. I've bought from him, all new cars, no problems. RLM


RLM,
Thanks for the tip. I just called eHobby to insure the picture and car were the same, and they told me they just sold out. Ahhhhh!!!!

I contacted just1000r so I'll see if he either has any or has found a source. He also lists what could be a set variation of the #20 car. When will it stop???? Just when I think I'm done, more variations pop up.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Try this one Joe:

http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/slot_cars/hoslot_pages/ho_lifelikeslot.html

Good Luck, RLM


----------



## Marty

Is there anyone selling just the Dodge Charger bodies?


Marty


----------



## Grandcheapskate

If I didn't have almost all the Lifelike cars already, and some time on my hands, I would never have gone through all this searching. I have to contact Walthers and see if they know what they have produced.

It seems the CAT #22 with CHARGER is a set only car, despite it being shown in pictures as a single.

There is apparently also a set only version of the Home Depot car. The 2007 version (not to be confused with the 2006 version of the same part number) apparently has the roof signature of STEWART. A set version (which set???) has SMOKE instead. Want to know how small this signature is? I did not even see it on the single version even when I looked for it. I had to have somebody show me where it was. It is so small I cannot read it without a magnifyiny glass. I still haven't verified what my single version actually has.

I have also been told from someone who purchased the set that the Valvoline #10 in set 9056 is no different than the twinpack car.

Lifelike. Sheeeze.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry to upset you, but the Valvoline car is different. The car in the pack , dated 2006, has a black circle around the Dodge on the rear and loose Valvoline car, from a set I bought, has the Ram logo on the hood/grill. They got ya. they got ya, they got ya, it's just a gimmick, and it's working!!! My apologies, RLM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Dang blast it!
Excuse my language. LOL

That does it. I'm buying the company. Actually, it feels like I'm buying the company one car at a time.

In your picture, it looks like the packaged car is a single. Is that a single car or the car in the 9044 twinpack (2006)? I do not remember seeing the stars version of the Valvoline as a single. My records also show that none of the cars in the 2006 or 2007 twinpacks have appeared as a packaged single car.


And I am guessing that the set car was from set 9056 with the Interstate #18?

Now, does anyone recall there being so many set only cars at one time? I know that previously, set cars usually lacked all the secondary sponsor decals, but otherwise were identical to the single and/or twinpack version. I do not recall so many different decos popping up. Maybe it's a Walthers thing?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The packaged car is a twinpack, 9044, also has the black Stanley Valvoline car. The loose car is from the Interstate set, 9056. Sorry for the bad news!!!, RLM


----------



## many slots

I have the single #20 car, and the #20 from set 9057, that came with the #9 car. Both of my # 20's say Smoke on them. You are right that you will miss it without a magnifing glass.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

it should also have www.homdepot.com on the rear, 2007 version


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> I have the single #20 car, and the #20 from set 9057, that came with the #9 car. Both of my # 20's say Smoke on them. You are right that you will miss it without a magnifing glass.


Many Slots,
Since you have both the single version (2007?) and the set car from 9057, do you see any difference at all in the two? Other than possibly missing secondary sponsor decals. Does any version of the Home Depot say STEWART instead?

On a side note, I bought a bunch of new Lifelike bodies from one of the larger resellers about a year ago. I found the Frosted Flakes #5 with at least 4 different combinations of secondary sponsors. As far as I'm concerned, it's only one version.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

The only differance I can see is that the set car is a brighter orange, than the single packaged car. Neither car say Stewart, only Smoke.


----------



## just1000r

Thanks for the nice words! The #22 is a set only car. The only problem is, it comes in about 30% of the boxes pn(9006).


----------



## Grandcheapskate

As I still wander aimlessly through the virtual world of the internet looking for some of the elusive Lifelike cars, I noticed what may yet be another variation of the CAT #22.

There is a Winner's Cup set (#9481) which contains the 2006 release of the Tide #32 Monte Carlo and the CAT #22 Charger (but not the one we have been previously discussing). Both of these cars were released as singles. The box cover shows the Tide car with "Monte Carlo" written on the front grill/air dam while the CAT car shows "CHARGER" on the front grill. When I look at the single version of the Tide car, it has the "Monte Carlo". When I look at the CAT car, it does not have "CHARGER". Did anyone get this set and does the CAT set car actually say CHARGER on the front grill?

By the way, I wrote an e-mail to Walthers the other day asking why the sets and cars use the same part numbers even when the items change. No response yet. 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## just1000r

Walthers is lost. They have no idea what is in the boxes. If you read the descriptions under the pictures on there website. They are for reference only. That was due to constant complaints about purchases not matching the pictures!


----------



## Grandcheapskate

You're right, they are lost. But it's not just Walthers, this goes back to the Lifelike days. Ever open a new Lifelike set and find used components? I have, and others have as well.
You are also correct in that they issue a disclaimer that the box contents may differ from those shown. I'm sorry guys, but if you show me cars on the cover and tell me those are the cars in the set, the box better contain those cars.
Now, back to banging my head against the wall.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cat*

Isn't there about 5 Lifelike Caterpillars??? RLM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

At least.

#9038 (2006) Dodge #22
#9053 (2003) Intrepid #22
#9053 (2004) Intrepid #22
#9487 (set) Intrepid #22

Then there is the CAT #22 I am currently searching for which was issued in a 2007 race set. Plus the CAT car I am not sure of in the Winner's Cup set, although I think that may just be a difference in box art only.

Joe


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> At least.
> 
> #9038 (2006) Dodge #22
> #9053 (2003) Intrepid #22
> #9053 (2004) Intrepid #22
> #9487 (set) Intrepid #22
> 
> Then there is the CAT #22 I am currently searching for which was issued in a 2007 race set. Plus the CAT car I am not sure of in the Winner's Cup set, although I think that may just be a difference in box art only.
> 
> Joe



Plus the 9753 Intrepid #22 from 2001


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> Plus the 9753 Intrepid #22 from 2001


 Ooops, my mistake. The #9053s I listed are actually #9753. I may have one of the production years incorrect, but I think we are talking about the same cars.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Got an e-mail today from a fellow Lifelike collector which stirred up my searching which has been dormant for the past two months or so.

First, he e-mailed me a picture from eBay (I think) of a Lifelike car I have never seen and asked if it was a factory issue or custom job. I do not know, but I have never seen it before. I've attached the picture. Anyone got some insight? It's got to be from the early days of Lifelike.

Now, back to those pesky 2007 variations. Has anyone located vendors selling the 2007 version of the 9032, 9042 or 9043 twinpacks? I have yet to see them anywhere.

Also, anyone come up with a source for the CAT #22 Charger from the 2007 Speedway Showdown (9006) set?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe, Did you ever try http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/slot_cars/hoslot_pages/ho_lifelikeslot.html

They have the set #9006, for 55.00 and the indivdual car #9038 for 19.00, listed if you are looking for the dear drop hood Cat Charger. I would call to verify the car... RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe, Did you ever try http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/slot_cars/hoslot_pages/ho_lifelikeslot.html
> 
> They have the set #9006, for 55.00 and the indivdual car #9038 for 19.00, listed if you are looking for the dear drop hood Cat Charger. I would call to verify the car... RM


RM,
I wrote a couple e-mails to Oak Ridge Hobbies and never received a response; that made me leery of their customer service and reliability. Also, I opened a thread here (and on the DL) a while back asking if anyone has ever dealt with them - no one responded. I have never called them, but I may end up doing that if I decide they are the only vendors who still have the set.

As to the 9038 single, although the picture shows the CAT Charger, my searching has pretty much proven that the pictured car was never released as a single; I have yet to find someone who has one. That picture was provided by Walthers and was incorrect (what a surprise!!!) when it was on their website and is incorrect today. I once ordered the car from Hobbylinc and ended up returning it because although the picture was the car I wanted, the actual car was the 2006 release.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

They do exist Joe. Mine is loose, so it may have come from a set. I have the other one still in the pack. I think I bought the loose one off Ebay. Keep looking, RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe, Out of curiousity I called Oak Ridge. They said that particular car is on backorder. If you placed an order I'm sure you would get the one that is pictured, in the pack, like I posted. Oak Ridge said check back in a few weeks. I tried explaining the situation as a collector of certain cars and the part No.s. Even so, I would want them to have the car, in their hands looking at it, instead off being a computer picked order. They do now have a toll free number, 1-800-594-5115. Still, Keep watching Ebay. RM


----------



## RacerDave

But the car in the package is different than the car on the track. I am confused. Help me out. Dave.


----------



## brownie374

Just got one in the mail today! Recieved it in a trade from a fellow hobbytalk member,It was in a bubblebag like it came in a set.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RD, I was just showing Joe that there are 2 different Charger Cat cars. The loose one seems to be from the set, the other one you can buy separately. Joe wants the loose Cat with the teardrop hood tampo. Most sets cars are a little different, maybe a decal or opposite color variation. Sorry if I confused you...RM


----------



## RacerDave

No problem. I was kidding anyway. Those LifeLike folks like to keep us on our toes with all their variations of the same car. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RD, I was just showing Joe that there are 2 different Charger Cat cars. The loose one seems to be from the set, the other one you can buy separately. Joe wants the loose Cat with the teardrop hood tampo. Most sets cars are a little different, maybe a decal or opposite color variation. Sorry if I confused you...RM


RM,
I don't have the packaged Lifelike cars here at my parent's house to compare, but I am guessing the carded car is the 2006 release, part #9038. That is supposed to be a discontinued item, so I doubt vendors will be getting any of those in the future.
You are correct in that I am looking for that set car. I'm trying not to pay $60 for a set (plus shipping) because I want one car. Same reason I'm not buying the sets with the Dewalt #17, Dodge #9 and Dodge #19.
And I'm still curious about that yellow/blue #00. I'm thinking it's a custom paint job.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe, I'm not sure either about the #00. Since the car is pictured with the #94 car, it may be a set car. There was an old set that featured Sterling Marlin, and the set came with the No.94 car in it. The #00 car may have been it that set, just guessing. In the early years Lifelike didn't pay all the royalities, so the cars didn't have all the sponsors. The #94 was suppose to be the Sunoco car. RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe, I'm not sure either about the #00. Since the car is pictured with the #94 car, it may be a set car. There was an old set that featured Sterling Marlin, and the set came with the No.94 car in it. The #00 car may have been it that set, just guessing. RM


RM,
We probably all recognize the other two cars in the picture as coming from the High Voltage set. The #94 was originally a Rokar body with the only difference being that the Rokar version had "Rokar" across the roof within the yellow stripes. The earliest Lifelike releases were called "Victory Lane Racers"; these predate the Fast Tracker. The #94 car was reissued by Lifelike as a VLR but without the Rokar name; they did this with a couple different bodies. I have the car but do not yet have it on a card; I don't know if I have even seen a carded version.

I believe the #94 is a Victory Lane Racer from the immediate post-Rokar era. As far as I know, Rokar did not do the #00 and Lifelike did not release any sets in the US with Rokar era cars. I think I may have bought one set a long time ago off eBay which had the #94 in it; it was a Pro Performance set, which would indicate it was from the Lifelike German market.

But this is all speculation. Hopefully someone who actually knows will be able to chime in.

Joe


----------



## docsho

The 00 yellow and Blue Olds came in a set #9549 along with a #11 red, white and blue lumina body with Talladega on the hood. I believe they were set only for both cars. The set came out a few years back approximately 3 to 5 years about the time the old T-birds were sporting nascar schemes for the loop to loops. I hope this helps


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Doc, I've been trying to find the Talledaga car. Anybody got any extra's??? RM


----------



## docsho

I gave the wrong info earlier the 00 yellow and Blue Olds did come in set #9549 but I do not know what the other car was. The #11 red, white and blue lumina body with Talladega on the hood came in a set #9522 with another lumina #5 yellow with LLR on the hood I found it in the Life Like 2000catalog. I believe all three cars were set only cars, and as far as the 3 to 5 years it looks closer to 8 years ago.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Docsho, thanks for the info on the #00. I had never seen one before. Just another car I'll need to keep a lookout for. I'm guessing that set came out in the mid 1990s. By the late 1990s and early 2000s, Likelike was producing NASCAR replicas and was no longer pumping out those early generic numbered cars.

I use Howard Johansen's book to identify a lot of the pre 1999 cars. He never listed the yellow/blue #00.

The #11 and #5 cars you mention came in the Talledega set. It's not a common set and you don't see many around.

Joe


----------



## many slots

docsho said:


> I gave the wrong info earlier the 00 yellow and Blue Olds did come in set #9549 but I do not know what the other car was. The #11 red, white and blue lumina body with Talladega on the hood came in a set #9522 with another lumina #5 yellow with LLR on the hood I found it in the Life Like 2000catalog. I believe all three cars were set only cars, and as far as the 3 to 5 years it looks closer to 8 years ago.


Do you know about what year the 00 set was released?


----------



## docsho

many slots
Im not sure when but I do know it was after Howard Johansen's book, and before 1998, I checked all my catalogs and couldnt find it any where.


----------



## docsho

Ok guys after looking through all the stacks of papers I found the Assembly instruction sheet for set #9549 (Colossal Course Raceway). This is the set the Blue and yellow Olds #00 came from. I still don’t know which other car came with it, so it must of been a duplicate of another car so I just put the set number on the 00 car. Looking through the sheet I could not find a date any where, the only numbers I did find was on the last page in blue ink (#161 . 97). This may be a production number meaning that it was set 161, in 1997 but that is just a guess. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Doc,
Thanks for that piece of info. I just checked my Johansen book and the last issue that was released was #4 dated 1997. There is no mention of the blue/yellow #00.

Based on the picture I posted, I think we can make an educated guess that the other car in the set was the #94. That would be an interesting combination since the #94 was a Rokar era deco and reissued as a Victory Lane Racer under the Lifelike brand, while the #00 was never a Rokar car (although Rokar did use the same Olds body) nor, as far as I know, issued as a VLR.

Question: Did Lifelike issues sets during the Victory Lane Racer era? Were these the Pro Perfomance sets?

Joe


----------



## valongi

My wife got me a voucher from Slotcarcity.com, and I'm going to go for a twin pack (#9835). Where does this twin pack fit into the Lifelike series? It's obviously not part of a track set, and I can't seem to find it anywhere but on slotcarcity. Anyone know how old these cars are (2006, etc)? I tried to go to other sites to understand what LL# each of these cars would be on their own, but to no avail. Very confusing.

I have no experience with Lifelikes, so to read through this thread is interesting. The pic below is from the slotcarcity site...


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Valongi,
There were three versions of twinpack 9835 - welcome to Lifelike!!!! The one shown was probably issued around 2003-2004. The Dupont was a twinpack only car (also available in twinpack 9832) while the Valvoline was available as single 9836.

I don't know what you mean by "where does it fit into the series". This is simply one of the twinpacks Lifelike released. Cars (including twinpacks) usually disappear from most sites fairly quickly since they do not have long production runs - that goes for any car. After that, you have to really search for them or find someone who stocked up on them while they were available. Hope that helps a little.

Joe


----------



## neorules

How much did the twin pack pictured cost if I may ask.


----------



## valongi

$35.95. Their prices are slightly on the high side, but free shipping with any order over $75. It's like the shipping is then built into the price. At the end of the day, I'm getting two Life-Like and two SRT cars for $91. That seems on par I think.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Val, Try these sites if you're looking for Lifelike cars.... a little cheaper on the prices...RM

http://ehobbyland.stores.yahoo.net/tracac.html

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/wab.htm

http://walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing - if on sale


----------



## AfxToo

Yeah, the Walthers site has some great deals from time to time. One of the NASCAR Fusion twin packs and previous season Chevy liveries are on sale now.


----------



## valongi

Thanks for the advice. My wife found that site on her own and ordered the gift certificate.... looking at their pricing in general, they're high. Not to mention a limited selection. I don't think I'd buy from them otherwise. As much as I love to support two of my local shops, I've come to realize HO slot cars / parts are not their specialty, so it's going to be the internet for me.


----------



## AfxToo

The Walthers site now has the coming inventory of race sets and new style NASCAR cars listed on their site. No car pics yet but the box art looks promising. 

All of the sprint cars are also on sale!

Very nice.


----------



## tjettim

Nascar is now the car of tommorrow,so I guess Lifelike only needs to
make one more mold.That will solve which body handles better in both 
NASCAR and HO box stock racing.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I finally was able to locate two of the elusive set only Lifelike cars. I acquired the set variations of the #9 Dodge and #17 DeWalt. I've attached the picture from eBay in case any of you Lifelike collectors have not seen them.

Now, if I have all my facts correct, that leaves me still needing to locate a set only #19 Dodge (set unknown) and the #22 CAT Charger from set 9006 to complete the 2007 lineup.

Joe


----------



## JordanZ870

Congrats on your score, Joe! :thumbsup:

It is always a great feeling to find the elusive pieces.


----------



## RacerDave

Good going Joe. Thanks for posting the pix. I had never seen that version of the 17. Happy hunting. Somebody has to have that other Cat Charger. Dave.


----------



## Marty

I posted a trade request on HT sale forum for the Cat Dodge Charger. I have 3 Dodge Chargers pictured that I will trade ONE of them for it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219672

Hilltop,
I borrowed your picture so people would see what I am looking for. I hope you don't mind.

BTW - I was at the MidWest slot car show with the Chargers to trade. I could have sold them MANY times over, but I want to trade.

Marty


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Marty...Only the middle car (Dodge #9) is a set only car, correct? The CAT car is single #9038 from 2006, while the Dodge #19 is from the twinpack. If guys were offering to buy them many times over, maybe you should have sold. Lifelike cars have been moving pretty slowly at the shows I've attended.

On another note, I have discovered the set which contains three 2007 set only cars (I don't have the number for the Dewalt #17 --- yet). The Dodge #9 is in a four lane set #9046. The Dodge #19 is in set #9068. The CAT car, as mentioned previously, is from set #9006. Both the 9068 and 9006 sets have sold out at the Walther's site. The 9046 is on sale for $75.

The hunt continues....


Thanks...Joe


----------



## Marty

Grandcheapskate said:


> Marty...Only the middle car (Dodge #9) is a set only car, correct? The CAT car is single #9038 from 2006, while the Dodge #19 is from the twinpack. If guys were offering to buy them many times over, maybe you should have sold. Lifelike cars have been moving pretty slowly at the shows I've attended.
> 
> On another note, I have discovered the set which contains three 2007 set only cars (I don't have the number for the Dewalt #17 --- yet). The Dodge #9 is in a four lane set #9046. The Dodge #19 is in set #9068. The CAT car, as mentioned previously, is from set #9006. Both the 9068 and 9006 sets have sold out at the Walther's site. The 9046 is on sale for $75.
> 
> The hunt continues....
> 
> 
> Thanks...Joe


I trade one of them. This guy kept putting cars on the table, 6 brand new TYCO, so I couldn't refuse.

I got the CAT car off ebay. You are correct on the others.

Marty


----------



## many slots

Grandcheapskate said:


> On another note, I have discovered the set which contains three 2007 set only cars (I don't have the number for the Dewalt #17 --- yet). The Dodge #9 is in a four lane set #9046. The Dodge #19 is in set #9068. The CAT car, as mentioned previously, is from set #9006. Both the 9068 and 9006 sets have sold out at the Walther's site. The 9046 is on sale for $75.
> 
> The hunt continues....
> 
> 
> Thanks...Joe


Joe, The #17 Car comes in twin pack #9032, with the #99 car. The number is the same as the 2006 version, but the cars are different for 2007.
Walthers does not show the 2007 picture.
The #9 car also comes in set #9057, with the #20 car.
As you said, the hunt goes on & on & on............


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> Joe, The #17 Car comes in twin pack #9032, with the #99 car. The number is the same as the 2006 version, but the cars are different for 2007.
> Walthers does not show the 2007 picture.
> The #9 car also comes in set #9057, with the #20 car.
> As you said, the hunt goes on & on & on............


 I have yet to see a 2007 version of the #99/#17 twinpack. Since the 2006 and 2007 versions carry the same part number (as they do for a number of cars and sets), I don't buy them unless I see what I am getting.

Thanks for the update on the #9 car. I believe the #17 DeWalt (2007 version) also comes in a set, but I don't have the set number readily available.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Office Depot*

I guess you guys know the Office Depot car is different also. The side stripes are different and the rear logo's are different. The red is also a lighter shade. The package car is dated 2006. I think the loose one is a set car. They got ya!!! RM


----------



## many slots

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I guess you guys know the Office Depot car is different also. The side stripes are different and the rear logo's are different. The red is also a lighter shade. The package car is dated 2006. I think the loose one is a set car. They got ya!!! RM


The #99 & #17 cars are both different in the 2007 twin pack.
Hopefully everything will be better this year, but who knows!


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> The #99 & #17 cars are both different in the 2007 twin pack.
> Hopefully everything will be better this year, but who knows!


 I'm guessing that no one is sure if the 2007 version of the twinpack has the same cars that appear in these sets?

I doubt things will get better. I really don't think Walthers understands that there are people who want to buy the new versions of their cars - if we only knew where they were.

I might even venture a guess and say Walthers isn't even aware when they make minor deco changes. Maybe just the poor guy they stuck in the basement to work on those "electric car things".

Joe


----------



## roadrner

I rec'd a Walther's catalog in the mail the other day, it had one partial page with slotcar stuff. If I recall, a couple of pix showing three sets and four individual cars.  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

LL has plenty of NASCAR stuff. They need to develop more street cars. Theyve already got the '05 mustangs, and the civics are great for getting the younger kids interested. LL should really consider digging up some of the older rokar and amrac bodies like the Datsun Z's, porsche, vette and especially that baja F-150. That one is low and light, which makes for a GREAT racing body.


----------



## neorules

LL did not get the molds for the Datsun and porsche when walthers acquired them I've been told. They were originally cox molds and another person in the know told me they did not know where the molds currently reside.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I was sooooo close! But Lifelike screwed me again.

I was able to pick up two elusive 2007 Lifelike sets today which I had been searching for. I thought this would give me all the set cars for 2007, leaving me only having th find the 2007 version of the Dewalt/Office Depot twinpack (which I have still never seen).

I got set 9068 which contains the set only version of the #19 Dodge. One down, one to go.

I also finally found set 9006 with the CAT Charger. I was really excited as I have been searching for almost a year. Then I opened the box, and sure enough, Lifelike did not put in the CAT car pictured on the box, but rather the common CAT car which sells as a single. I had been warned that not all the sets contained the unique set car, but it still ticks me off when Lifelike does not pack the set with the contants shown. I just wasted $50 for a set which I do not need.

Time to call Walthers and complain. Again.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## TomH

You definately have a valid complaint. Hopefully somebody will make themselves a party of one and make sure you get the right car.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

neorules said:


> LL did not get the molds for the Datsun and porsche when walthers acquired them I've been told. They were originally cox molds and another person in the know told me they did not know where the molds currently reside.


Well it cant be TOO hard to re-engineer them. Hellonwheels makes a real nice resin replica. That'd be a perfect time to mold the windows right in since the posts are all very thin and fragile. Finding an original that isnt thrashed makes finding a somewhat rare car even tougher.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Grandcheapskate said:


> I thought this would give me all the set cars for 2007, leaving me only having th find the 2007 version of the Dewalt/Office Depot twinpack (which I have still never seen).


 Another score today at the train show when I found the 2007 version of the Dewalt/Office Depot twinpack. That leaves only the elusive CAT Charger. I did notice the box for the 9006 set is dated 2006 and not 2007, so maybe the Charger was a 2006 release - a minor point.

I also think I picked up the complete line for 2008 except for two sets which contain set only cars. As far as I can tell, all sets contain cars which are available either as singles or twinpacks except for the Demolition Derby set and another set with a pair of flamed Supertrucks. I spent enough just getting all the others for one day.

Now to contact Walthers and see what they will do about the 9006 set.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Montoya1

Joe,

When one considers the grief LL put you through and that fact a lot of their output is OK to middling, why do you bother?

Too late to turn back now?


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Montoya1 said:


> Joe,
> 
> When one considers the grief LL put you through and that fact a lot of their output is OK to middling, why do you bother?
> 
> Too late to turn back now?


 Yeah, probably because it's too late to turn back now. And like a lot of us, I'm addicted. Lifelike is the closest I can get to having the complete line of any one manufacturer, although I did get all the Model Motoring cars. Once you get real close, it's hard to give up. Tyco, Tomy and especially Aurora are just way out of reach. Even some of the post 2000 Mattel cars are real hard to find, even though I have kept up with new releases since the late 1990s.

I have all the JL cars but stopped once Auto World started playing games with their first releases and it became either impossible, expensive or just too plain silly to continue. That would have been another collection that was actually possible to do.

And I'm almost complete with MicroScalextric, but there are still a couple of older cars that have eluded me.

For all it's many failings, at least Lifelike is pumping out more stuff than almost anyone else. And at some point (which I passed long, long ago), how the cars run isn't very important as they just become display items. I already have over 150 cars I use as runners - how many more could I possibly keep in running shape? 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

*Life Like Charger*

Hey Joe,

Life Like got us some more!! Look at the picture, 2 versions of the # 22 Charger!! They are killing us!!


----------



## JLM Racing

Oh well


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's impossible to get em all, at least for me!!! RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Life Like got us some more!! Look at the picture, 2 versions of the # 22 Charger!! They are killing us!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Oooops, I think I just woke the neighbors! Sorry.

That version of the Charger, which as far as I know only came in some very early (not all) 9006 sets, was hard enough to find. The only way I got one was via a contact within Lifelike (the story is somewhere on this board).

Now you show me there were two versions of that car!

Have you no decency sir? LOL!

Do you know where these cars came from? One is from set 9006; is the other from another release of that set? If so, that would make at least three versions of the CAT car in that same set (the third was available as single 9038 and by far the most common). I don't have my Charger here, so I can't compare your picture to it until later this week.

I think I'm going to be sick.....

Joe


----------



## many slots

I haven't found out where the 2nd version came from yet. Still doing reasearch.
With Life Like it will probably take a Lifetime.
The one I have came from the 9006 set. It is the one with the white stripe over the roof. Who can tell with the other one.
It is amazing that they spend the money to redo paint jobs for such a short run.
They would save money, and so would we, if they stuck to one paint job for the year.


----------



## slotcarman12078

If the paint design was causing too many "rejects" on the production line a design change would be called for. If the paint schemes are simpler now than the earlier releases, this is a good possible reason for the change.


----------



## pool207

*Oh my God!*

I really do understand the frustration you collectors are having with the acquisition of cars. Nobody should have to work this hard to spend their money! I do wish everyone luck in finding exactly what they're looking for. However, as a racer/NON-collector, I've got to tell you; this has been one of the funniest darned reads I've seen in a long time. 

I would like to add to the discussion from waaay back on page one regarding the 2000-2004 Monte Carlos and Tauruses (Tori?) as superior race cars. This is very much true in our neck of the woods. We pretty much race box stock and, by virtue of being a bit lighter, the Monte Carlo is the quickest car. HOWEVER, depending on the type of racing you're doing (NASCAR oval being the best example), the choice between these two body types comes down to answering the question; "How lucky do I feel tonight?" because the Monte Carlo body has a much greater propensity for coming off in a crash than does the Taurus. The quicker lap times can easily be wiped out as a corner marshal fumbles to put your car back together.


----------



## brownie374

Put goop on the bodies and they dont pop off! Just a dab will do!


----------



## docsho

Catapiller changed the paint scheme after the production run had started, I do know that Catapiller changed it several times before Life Like said that they couldnt make any other changes. The first paint scheme was then changed mid stream to the most common paint scheme.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

My information, from a fellow HT member, is that the license which Lifelike has with Nascar allows Nascar to make one deco change request/demand per model year. Lifelike produces the box art ahead of time (based on the first deco) and when the deco changes, the new car goes into the old box.

I'm told the box art is expensive and Lifelike will use all the boxes even if they run out of the cars for that set. I'm sure if you've bought enough Lifelike sets, you've found set cars that have no right to be in the set they were in.

If they would simply use generic box art and put the cars behind a clear window, they'd save themselves money and stop driving us nuts.

Joe


----------



## roadrner

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'm told the box art is expensive and Lifelike will use all the boxes even if they run out of the cars for that set. I'm sure if you've bought enough Lifelike sets, you've found set cars that have no right to be in the set they were in.
> Joe


 
If I could get the cobwebs out of my brain. I seem to recall Aurora having the same issue. I remember getting a set (1970) with certain box art and different cars inside. Then again, maybe it was just a color variation of the same body style. :freak: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Grandcheapskate said:


> If they would simply use generic box art and put the cars behind a clear window, they'd save themselves money and stop driving us nuts.
> Joe


Two reasons why they don't.

First is theft. I don't know how many sets I've seen over the years from different manufacturers where the cars are missing from their displayed position. I've seen it recently at Targets and Tuesday Mornings on SCX sets. HO cars are much easier to conceal. It's an automatic loss.

Second, the art work looks much more exciting than the cars do, sitting lifeless in their displayed container.

Artwork sells.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

NTxSlotCars said:


> Second, the art work looks much more exciting than the cars do, sitting lifeless in their displayed container.


 Generic artwork doesn't have to be boring. It also doesn't have to be the exact cars in the set. If the art work for set boxes is expensive, as I have been told, then it only makes sense to reduce production costs by making generic box art that can be used for a long time. By doing so, you don't have to constantly update the artwork and/or worry about matching your box production to car production.

But onto another pair of Lifelike cars I saw which I cannot identify. Does anyone know where and what year the cars pictured came from?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## AfxToo

They look like they came from the Blazin' Podocnemis race set. The one of the left is Podocnemis Croceus #91 and the one on the right is Podocnemis Roseus #46. I think the set came with a 3 VDC power supply, in keeping with the theme.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

AfxToo said:


> They look like they came from the Blazin' Podocnemis race set. The one of the left is Podocnemis Croceus #91 and the one on the right is Podocnemis Roseus #46. I think the set came with a 3 VDC power supply, in keeping with the theme.


Okay...I'll bite. I'm sure something has just gone whizzing by over my head. What is a Podocnemis?

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Let me guess.... the Mork & Mindy 500?










cause they look kinda egg shaped.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Grandcheapskate said:


> Generic artwork doesn't have to be boring. It also doesn't have to be the exact cars in the set. If the art work for set boxes is expensive, as I have been told, then it only makes sense to reduce production costs by making generic box art that can be used for a long time. By doing so, you don't have to constantly update the artwork and/or worry about matching your box production to car production.
> Thanks...Joe


Generic box art would be great. 
They could always slap a sticker on the box showing what cars are inside.
I think the artwork thing is just an excuse to charge more for the track.
You always see the cars on the bay for $20 each, and the box for $10 or $15.
New, the set was $80-$120. It just doesn't add up.
All the REAL artwork seemed to end back when Aurora went down.

Rich


----------



## Montoya1

Grandcheapskate said:


> Okay...I'll bite. I'm sure something has just gone whizzing by over my head. What is a Podocnemis?
> 
> Joe


A turtle maybe?

I assume Roseus and Croceus are Latin colors?


----------



## Grandcheapskate

NTxSlotCars said:


> cause they look kinda egg shaped.


 They look like Intrepids, which would put the release date somewhere around 2005 as that was when other Intepids (Cat #22, Amoco #99, Dodges #9 and #19) were released.

So, has no one else really seen these before and/or know what set they came from?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

Joe,
We think the set was released in Canada @ 2003. The numbers on the roof were not right for the USA, so they went to Canada.


----------



## JLM Racing

How's this for new LL's


----------



## kiwidave

They look great! Cool cars!


----------



## AfxToo

> How's this for new LL's


Yeah, I noticed that the second round of new releases from Life-Like just hit the shelves. I ordered them last week from xxxxxxx and expect they will be arriving soon. I'm disappointed that Life-Like did not pick up licensing on any of the JGR cars this year. I'd really like to have the alternate color schemes on the #18 COT car, like the Combos, Snickers, and Interstate Battery. It is good to see the #5 car in the mix.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, I noticed that the second round of new releases from Life-Like just hit the shelves.


 Boy, I am afraid to ask this....

What do you mean by the "second round of new releases"? Are you saying there are two distinct releases for 2009? An early and late 2009 release of the same cars?

I haven't picked up the 2009 versions yet.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## docsho

> What do you mean by the "second round of new releases"? Are you saying there are two distinct releases for 2009? An early and late 2009 release of the same cars?




I believe what he ment is that the remaining cars to be released just came in. there were two single cars and one twin pack released 2-3 months ago and the rest of the 2009 are now available


----------



## Marty

Maybe I missed this somewhere. Is Walthers still selling LL? They don't show up in the catalog anywhere.

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Try this... http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing


----------



## ho3taz

did anybody see they are going to make a race and rail track in 2010


----------



## AfxToo

> I believe what he ment is that the remaining cars to be released just came in. there were two single cars and one twin pack released 2-3 months ago and the rest of the 2009 are now available


Exactly. There was a release in the May time frame with the #88 twin pack, plus the 2009 versions of the #24 and #48 cars. Now we have this later release with the #14 twin pack, the #5, #17, #39, #99 car, plus the yellow C5 Corvette.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

AfxToo said:


> Exactly. There was a release in the May time frame with the #88 twin pack, plus the 2009 versions of the #24 and #48 cars. Now we have this later release with the #14 twin pack, the #5, #17, #39, #99 car, plus the yellow C5 Corvette.


 Does anyone know if any of the 2009 releases, as stated above, had deco changes between the first "run" and this second "run". Someone told me there were two versions of the #88 twinpack and #5 car for 2009, one with a 96xx part number (which I believe is the 2008 version), the other with a 91xx part number (2009 version). I have both from last year and from this year. I'm hoping that's all there is. I know the #88 twinpack sold out earlier this year and it is now back in stock. I'm hoping they didn't change something on the second "release".

I also found out today there are 9 different skateboarders. I have 7 of them, and I think the two I do not have are in the California Skateboarder set.

Joe


----------



## AfxToo

Whoa.... I didn't realize anyone delved into Life-Like at that level of minutia. I thought slot cars only came in two varieties, "looks cool" and "looks goofy." 

example:

Tomy GT40 == looks cool
Sand Van == looks goofy

Maybe this collectors guide holds the key: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/04..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=14K1V5N62P28FNW4ZHA7

Yes, I jest. I also have the same affliction, though not LL related.


----------



## Montoya1

Good one 'Too

Quite a few people could do with that book!










:devil: :devil: Myself, I think we should all club together and take a *** out on Joe, put the guy out of his misery! :devil: :devil:

!!


----------



## AfxToo

I didn't realize there were so many OCD self help books out there, including the "OCD for Dummies" one. That is too cool.

I think I will start a collection of OCD self-help books.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Montoya1 said:


> put the guy out of his misery!


 Do that and you don't get paid for the Microscalectric cars.

If it weren't for the compulsive among us, how would anyone sell new slot cars? Don't you really have enough already????

Joe


----------



## AfxToo

Now I understand why all the random and incidental variations drive you nuts. I seriously doubt that LL/Walthers purposefully makes these subtle changes within the same model year to the same product sold under the same catalog number. It's just the built-in variation in their manufacturing process that allows for variation in the end product. I don't know how you would ever know that you have a complete collection of each product unless you are able to determine how many batches or lots of each product were made and see a sample of each one. I've seen the same exact model of a new LL car with markedly different tones on the plastic. I have two #22 CAT Intrepids, one is a regular fire hydrant yellow and the other is almost a fluorescent yellow. Was this done on purpose? I doubt it. Just random variation.


----------



## Bill Hall

Clearly the nut behind the steering wheel is afoot...

...aint being a slot-tard great?

So many variations of the virus have mutated ...

they'll never find the cure now !!!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Grandcheapskate

AfxToo said:


> Now I understand why all the random and incidental variations drive you nuts. I seriously doubt that LL/Walthers purposefully makes these subtle changes within the same model year to the same product sold under the same catalog number. It's just the built-in variation in their manufacturing process that allows for variation in the end product. I don't know how you would ever know that you have a complete collection of each product unless you are able to determine how many batches or lots of each product were made and see a sample of each one. I've seen the same exact model of a new LL car with markedly different tones on the plastic. I have two #22 CAT Intrepids, one is a regular fire hydrant yellow and the other is almost a fluorescent yellow. Was this done on purpose? I doubt it. Just random variation.


 First of all, let me say that it looks like Walthers is not producing as many variations, nor resusing part numbers, the way Lifelike was prone to do. This has made collecting the Lifelike cars easier over the past year or two. But before that, especially around 2004-2005, yikes!!

My understanding is that the license that Lifelike had (has?) with NASCAR allows NASCAR to demand a deco change once per season, probably for sponsor changes. That's where all the variations come into play, not on regular street cars, but on the NASCAR cars.

I have been in contact recently with a hard core Lifelike collector. He goes as far as trying to get both the set and single version of each car; set cars have the same deco as the single cars (in most cases), the only difference being that set cars do not have the secondary paper decals. I gave up on getting the non-decal versions long ago; I am only interested in cars with deliberate deco changes. Heck, if I want the non-decal version, I'll just soak a body with decals in water until they come off - a lot cheaper than buying full sets. The non-decal cars often look better to me; the paper decals are often applied in a way that covers up part of the number on the side of the car.

Slight variations in color may very well be the result of manufacturing processes across multiple runs; I don't consider those as variations either. The two Intrepids you have are probably not supposed to be different, they were just produced in different runs.

It would be nice to know if Lifelike has records to indicate how many DELIBERATE deco changes they made over the years. That would be a collector's dream.

Joe


----------



## tjd241

*I beg to differ....*



AfxToo said:


> I seriously doubt that LL/Walthers purposefully makes these subtle changes ...


I kinda picture a Dr Evil type guy with newspaper clippings and secret photos that were snapped of poor Joe chasing variations over the years plastering the walls of his secret hidden office at the factory. He sits behind a giant control panel ripe with vacum tubes, gauges, levers, buttons, and pull chains just waiting for the chance to over-ride the production line and throw in a new variation.... and all the while *Laughing* so hard and long that he starts hacking........ Moo hoo ah ah ahhhhhhhhhahahahahahha "cough" cough" "cough"... Yup that's it alright...  nd


----------



## AfxToo

> Slight variations in color may very well be the result of manufacturing processes across multiple runs; I don't consider those as variations either. The two Intrepids you have are probably not supposed to be different, they were just produced in different runs.


My two 2001 Intrepids are unmistakably different. In fact, I only bought the second one because i didn't recognize it as a car that I already owned. I can more easily remember the cars I have based on what they look like, not by their specifications, i.e. a #22 Intrepid with CAT logos. One of them is an orangey yellow and the other is a very bright yellow, same decals all the way around. Neither of mine have the contingency sponsor decals.

I found this picture, which matches the bright yellow one I have except this one has the contingency decals: http://www.scaleauto.com/lifelike/images/ll9753.gif

I also found this one, which looks more like my orangey one except for the contingency decals:
http://jaghobbies.com/images/slotcars/lifelike/9753.jpg

Hmmm.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I guess you need to pick up the red tail version while you'er at it...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I guess you need to pick up the red tail version while you'er at it...RM


That car is the 2004 version of single #9753. It is different than the 2003 version of the same car with the same part number (as well as being part of set 9577). Both versions are easily available.

Being partially color blind, slight color variations do not become readily apparent to me. If you put two slightly different colored cars next to each other, I'll probably see the color difference. However, if you held them a few feet apart, I'd probably think they were the same color. What to most people may be a striking difference in color will sometimes not be noticable to me. We could again be talking about differences in different runs, unless that car was produced in more years than 2003 and 2004.

Someone told me there is a color difference in the Disney Test Track cars. I have a whole bunch of them and either all of mine are identical or I just can't see it.

Sometimes that's a blessing for a collector. If you can't see it, you don't need it.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate

tjd241 said:


> I kinda picture a Dr Evil type guy with newspaper clippings and secret photos that were snapped of poor Joe chasing variations over the years plastering the walls of his secret hidden office at the factory. He sits behind a giant control panel ripe with vacum tubes, gauges, levers, buttons, and pull chains just waiting for the chance to over-ride the production line and throw in a new variation.... and all the while *Laughing* so hard and long that he starts hacking........ Moo hoo ah ah ahhhhhhhhhahahahahahha "cough" cough" "cough"... Yup that's it alright...  nd


 I knew it!

My only consolation is that I have been in contact with guys who are chasing down variations harder than I am. It's when you can't find anyone crazier than you that you really have to start to worry.

Joe


----------



## tjd241

*This is the dude Joe...*








nd


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Sometimes, I believe that really is the man behind the curtain. 

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy

:freak:I didn't even know anyone cared that much to collect lifelike.


----------



## Marty

sethndaddy said:


> :freak:I didn't even know anyone cared that much to collect lifelike.


I am basically interested in the MoPars, not so much LL.

Marty


----------



## Grandcheapskate

For the compulsive amongst us, I found a tenth variation of the skateboarders. This is the brown shirted skateboarder which usually comes with a white logo on his shirt. I found a version with no logo on the shirt and an unpainted helmet strap.

I looked through about a hundred of them (at a vendor) and only found one - the first one I looked at!!! 

Joe


----------

